# Raymond Yates Twin Marine



## JorgensenSteam (Mar 21, 2011)

Here are the plans for the Raymond Yates Twin Marine, and also Yate's two single-cylinder engines.

I think I hijacked the French marine post (sorry about that, I was not thinking there), so I am moving it here.

Pat J


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Mar 21, 2011)

A similar Raymond Yates engine:


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Mar 21, 2011)

And the Raymond Yates twin marine:


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Mar 21, 2011)

More on the twin.


----------



## playerofpawns (Mar 21, 2011)

That's amazing! 

I really want to tell all you guys how wonderfull it is to share your prized projects with you, and commend you all for your shared experiences. I hope to share in my endeavours though they may not be as diveloped as yours.


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Mar 21, 2011)

I wish I could claim those engines, but my dad, Bob J. made them.

I hope to gain enough skill to be able to make something similar to them someday (I hope), with a lot of help from the HMEM folks.

Pat J


----------

